# John Deere 5510



## Tim1234567 (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a John Deere 5510 collar shift. For one, I am not sure what the collar shift is or what it does. Also, my real question is that when the throttle is turned up above idle it seems to want to grind going into a gear. At idle it never seems to do it. It's more annoying than anything to have to idle down, switch gears, idle up, and then take off again. Any suggestions on what this could be? Clutch going out? Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Tim. If you check out the data sheet at Tractordata, it will give an explanation for the collar shift.





TractorData.com John Deere 5510 tractor transmission information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Tim,

Most likely, your clutch free play needs adjustment. Push the clutch pedal down with your hand till you feel resistance as the throwout bearing contacts the clutch fingers. That movement is called free play and should be about 1 inch. Adjust your clutch linkage till you have 1 inch free play, and see how it behaves


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Your tractor is operating as expected.. the collar shift is a non synchro transmission and was not designed to shift on the fly. It must be idled down to shift or it’s going to grind. That trans is also coupled to a dry clutch which will not stand up to the abuse of a wet clutch. JMHO. B.


----------

